# Händler in Göttingen?!



## maiku (19. März 2010)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich möchte mir als Einsteigerin ein Mountainbike kaufen und das, weil es eben das Erste ist, am liebsten vor Ort! Kann mir jemand einen Händler in Göttingen und Umgebung empfehlen? Oder sollte ich besser bis Kassel fahren(da habe ich einige Tipps im Forum gefunden)?

Viele Grüße!


----------



## ralf_g (20. März 2010)

Moin maiku !

Ich würde dir BOC in Gö. empfehlen...die sind günstig und du kannst im Laden eine Probefahrt machen 
Ich persönlich fahre immer nach Einbeck zu CityBike mit Top Beratung!
Entscheidend ist aber auch welche Marke du dir holen willst. Weil nicht jeder Händler alle Marken hat.

LG. Ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (20. März 2010)

Moin,

vom Fahrraddiscounter B.O.C würde ich Dir vollkommen abraten. Da kannst Du Dein Rad auch im Baumarkt kaufen!

Fahr doch z.B. zu Fahrrad-Voss am Bahnhof, da findest Du auch einiges an Auswahl und kompetente Beratung.

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## maiku (20. März 2010)

Danke für den Tipp, ich war jetzt am Bahnhof und habe nette Beratung und verhältnismäßig große Auswahl gefunden! Ich dachte immer dort wäre nur ausleihe und Fahrradparkhaus. 
Ich war vorher noch in zwei anderen kleinen Läden - auch empfehlenswert, immer nette Beratung, aber leider weniger Auswahl. 

Bis jetzt also nur gute erfahrungen!


----------



## mucho (20. März 2010)

univega-händler


----------



## ohneworte (20. März 2010)

...und Cube und Ghost und Felt...


----------



## maiku (20. März 2010)

triffts genau


----------



## axelrodi (21. März 2010)

Hallo, einen ganz guten Eindruck habe ich bisher von:
Pedalritter: http://www.pedalritter.de/
Oelles Bikeservice: http://www.oellesbikeservice.de
Velo Sport: http://www.velo-sport-goettingen.de
Da stimmt zumindest auch der Service, wenn mal was sein sollte.
Viel Glück.


----------



## tombrider (23. Oktober 2010)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> vom Fahrraddiscounter B.O.C würde ich Dir vollkommen abraten. Da kannst Du Dein Rad auch im Baumarkt kaufen!
> 
> ...



Kann ich voll unterschreiben! Oelle hat´s aber auch drauf, und Radsport Corner ist auch ein guter Laden.


----------

